# Er, another question



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2004)

At school me and the lanchave been wondering whether there was such a plane as the westland welkin, someones bound to know, is there?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2004)

yes there was a plane called the welkin, it was developed to fight the germans at high altitude


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2004)

you only know that cos you read it off my top trumps  

panic over people, we researched it in our own time.

however, we are in doubt about the "vickers windsor", which is supposed to be the 4 engined version of the wellington  anyone know about this?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's some Pics of the Westland Welkin:

The MkI Prototype.







Production Mk1






MKI Prototype in a new Scheme.






The MkII Prototype.






I'll see if I can find some Tech Data on it  

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's some Pics of the Vickers Windsor:
















Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

And here's a Link for the Westland Welkin 8) 

http://www.military.cz/british/air/war/fighter/welkin/welkin_en.htm

And one for the Vickers Windsor 8) 8) 

http://www.britishaircraft.co.uk/aircraftpage.php?ID=22

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2004)

i read the windsor was developed by Dr. Barnes Wallis?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep.

He also built the famous Vickers Wellington as well, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks for that mate


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 31, 2004)

Anytime 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2004)

an all them bombs, clever bloke, not to dissimilar to me................ 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 31, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 1, 2004)

you're just jelous...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah lanc, youre smart, but if you want to prove yourself, then i challenge you to build your own plane and bomb and take out the hoover dam


----------



## Crazy (Feb 3, 2004)

the HOOVER dam, now eh? 

Bomb your own bloody dams, you Brit anti-B-17ers!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2004)

talking of dams, i wonder if i can recreate those dambuster bombing raids using my bath and an old baked bean can


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm................................ worth a try


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 5, 2004)

........................I hope it's not a windy day for ya  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 6, 2004)

windy? in a bath? i'd hate to be in your house at bathtime....................


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 6, 2004)

Not with my Socks    

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2004)

anyways, why a bath, why not anything else you would find in a bathroom, like a shower or a toilet?


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 7, 2004)

Or a Toothbush  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2004)

well i live near a fast flowing river, i could stick a grende in the can and bomb the rocks


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 7, 2004)

A dangerous but very funny idea    

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2004)

you're a evil evil person DT.......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2004)

dangerous? nah, i would say stupid  but give me the specified equipment and i probably would carry the experiment out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2004)

just one question, where are you gonna get your hands on a lancaster to do it with?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2004)

who said anything about using a lancaster?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2004)

please god don't tell me you're thinking about using the a B-17?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah why? every plane deserves its fair trial


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2004)

like a B-17 could cary a baked bean can, it wouldn't be able to take off with all that weight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2004)

:lol   

true, let alone a grenade as well, thats asking a bit much 

ill have to use the good old P-108


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 13, 2004)

well, that's just not funny


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2004)

and whats wrong with the P-108? apart from the fact its italian?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2004)

ah, you assume i think it's bad cos it's italian, i was refering to the ":lol" that dodn't work.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2004)

good........ so nothings wrong with the P-108 then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2004)

nope.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2004)

i detect some sarcasm there lanc.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2004)

what gave me away?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2004)

the dots after it, the fact that i know you too well and the fact you just about admitted it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 17, 2004)

darn...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2004)

i sense that was also sarcasm, for the same reasons


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2004)

you think you know me so well......................

btw, you were right...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2004)

wow, a hatrick of sarcasm  ive foiled you now though... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2004)

ok cheese, u can mok me, but LEAVE THE DOTS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2004)

why, are they you're dots? do you have a trade mark on them, a copyright even? hmmm? HMMMM?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2004)

no, but it's not their fault, what did they ever do? huh?


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 25, 2004)

I suppose this is too damn late then?









> High altitude fighter. The design of the Welkin was based on the configuration of the Whirlwind, with high-aspect ratio, long-span wings and Merlin engines. The engines and propellors proved to be unreliable, and the wing was too thick, resulting in a low limiting Mach number. Because the high-flying bomber treat never materialized, the 67 Welkins built were kept in storage. Later Westland built a prototype of a two-seat nightfighter version, but the development of the advanced cabin pressurisation system was the only real benefit from this project.
> General characteristics Welkin F Mk. I
> Primary function	Fighter
> Power plant	Two R.R. Merlin 61
> ...



Source: http://www.military.cz/british/air/war/fighter/welkin/welkin_en.htm

You lot are far too bloody quick!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2004)

haha sorry


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

yeah, i found it in one of my many books on the subject the same night C.C. posted this thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

you would 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

you're just jelous.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

sure...


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

Spam, spam and more spam. Have you got anything without spam?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

nope, we specialise in spam


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

I noticed that LONG ago C.C.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

just checking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

althogh we've both been cutting down on the spam..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

nice to see you noticed i have too lanc


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

Yes, you both keep informing us on your diet of less spam.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

yup, i dont think its working for me though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

nope, you're still as fat as ever................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

fetter even...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

no, just fatter, i wouldn't go as far as to say you're fet.................


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

As long as he's not on phet, he can't BE fet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

actually i was poking fun at his spelling..............


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2004)

Really, I didn't notice, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

and what's that supposed to mean .................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

from now on lanc, im going to point out all your spelling mistakes, it should get my posts up nicely


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2004)

Maybe I should just point out general English mistakes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

Well, if you're going to do that then i'll have to type with a bit more netiquette.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2004)

> netiquette



are you sure that's the correct spelling??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

no, i think it could be nettiquette but im not sure. i think just 1 't' is the correct spelling.


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

I don't think you should be correcting spellings. You mean to say etiquette.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

no, etiqutte is the human way of doing things, netiquette is what its called on the internet 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

You still managed to spell etiquette wrong. And I don't buy that for a second, it's not in the dictionary therefore not a word.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

its not a word. its a slang word ive seen used several times around the internet.


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

How can you discuss the spelling of a word that isn't real?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

but it is a real word, people use it all the time............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

same with words such as lol and lmao, not technically words but they're still used frequently around the world.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

but no-one would actually say "lol" or "lmao", they'd just laugh...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

ive been through periods of saying them by mistake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

No one says it up here, it must be a cornish thing. And lol and lmao are certainly not words, they are abbrieviations...
...if you are saying these things I think you should get medical help. And stop refering to net, and text talk in real life.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2004)

> it must be a cornish thing



no-one says it down here either......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

and im not cornish....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2004)

Where do they say it then, C.C?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

no idea, but if definately seen it in several places. nowhere recently though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2004)

> Where do they say it then, C.C?





> nowhere




there.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

man i miss us spamming like we did in here CC, we never spam any more


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

To be a word the use has to documented by the English Websters dictionary or the Heinmenan's (think that is how you spell it) dictionary of Australian Spelling. Otherwise it is simply not a real word. Not having access to a latest edition copy of either I couldn't confirm or deny that netiquette is a real word.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> man i miss us spamming like we did in here CC, we never spam any more



Nah we just got better at it


----------

